# Voltaje de salida de ipod, mp3, etc



## hojsm39 (Nov 25, 2008)

ola a todos

estoy construyendo un amplificador estereo de cuatro entradas de 10W y necesito saber cual es el voltaje de salida de un ipod, mp3, microfono, guitarra electrica, y demas dispositivos de este estilo para poder construir adecuadamente mi proyecto, si alguien puede ayudarme se le agradece.


----------



## digitalis (Nov 30, 2008)

es fácil medirlo con un voltímetro cualquiera, ten en cuenta que lo que te interesa medir será el rizado de la señal.. búscate unos auriculares antiguos con toma jack stereo, cortas los parlantes y mides la ddp en el tester.

saludos.


----------



## Power-off (Dic 5, 2008)

Seria bueno que pusieras mas información como por ejemplo, Si tu amplificador es con integrado o con transistores, Que voltaje usa, cuanta corriente consume, Etc.


----------



## quimypr (Dic 5, 2008)

La de los mp3 son aproximadamente 300mV
La del Ipod es menos, como 100 o 150mV
La de las guitarras electricas y los microfonos no tengo idea


----------



## sebastian_severino (Dic 6, 2008)

Yo medi el de mi compu y me entrega alrededor de 100mV con auriculares de 32 ohms y el televisor como 1.5V ya directamente no lo podes usar porque te quedas sin oidos


saludos


----------



## hojsm39 (Dic 6, 2008)

ok, muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## quimypr (Dic 8, 2008)

Creo que el de la computadora es mayor que el del iPod o el mp3


----------



## cuartopo (Jul 13, 2009)

De los dispositivos que mencionaste, el que puede generar más voltaje es la guitarra eléctrica. Si tiene capsulas humbucker de alta ganancia puede producir hasta 1.5V. 
En general las guitarras eléctricas trabajan en el rango comprendido entre los 300mV y 1V.
Si tu amplificador va a amplificar tanto señal de línea como de instrumentos. Te recomiendo que tenga entradas diferenciadas. Una para los instrumentos pasivos y otra para las señales de línea. La entrada para instrumentos la puedes acoplar con un transformador lineal de audio de relación 5:1.


----------



## Mark TLLZ (Sep 27, 2009)

en un stereo de carro, que voltaje de señal de salida entregan los RCA en promedio?, los que se conectan al amplificador.

gracias de antemano!


----------



## Myguelito (May 21, 2010)

Las señales descritas quimyprlm estan en rms ?


----------



## Camilo Diazgranados (May 24, 2010)

Tengo la misma duda la señal de voltaje q*UE* sale d*E* un mp3 es aprox 100mv?? o 10??? y es en rms?? o vpp??


----------



## Myguelito (May 25, 2010)

Mas o menos de 10 a 20 mv PP


----------



## Myguelito (May 26, 2010)

Estan en mas o menos 10 mv rms......


----------

